
MVC Podcast Ep.20: AlphaGo, SxSW, WebAssembly, Giphy/GIF - martystepp
https://soundcloud.com/mvcthepodcast/episode-20-alphago-vs-lee-sudol-sxsw-webassembly-giphy
======
martystepp
MVC Podcast episode 20 is up! This week Victoria and Marty talk about:

* the Go game matches between champion human player Lee Sudol and Google's AlphaGo computer algorithm;

* the South by Southwest (SxSW) tech/entertainment convention;

* the new WebAssembly feature coming to web browsers;

* the Giphy web site and the animated GIF image format in general.

We also take a user question and update everyone on our lives this week.
Enjoy! Please like/follow/share/subscribe as always if you enjoy our podcast.

